# Euer Erster PC



## Gamer090 (15. Juli 2015)

Hi zusammen

Könnt ihr euch an euren ersten PC den ihr jemals hattet noch erinnern? Es geht nicht darum ob er selber zusammengebaut wurde oder schon Fix Fertig ist, sondern welche Hardware drin war oder noch ist.

Bei mir war es ein PC mit einem Pentium 2 und einer 3GB Festplatte, ja richtig gelesen 3GB , weitere Komponenten kenne ich nicht aber das Board stammt noch aus Zeiten vor PCIe und hatte den AGP Steckplatz. Der PC war von Dell und eine Riesige Kiste, achja hätte es fast vergessen, ein Röhrenbildschirm hatte ich damals auch einen von Eizo  

Was war bei euch so drin?


----------



## XeT (15. Juli 2015)

Pentium 2 war mein erster eigener. Aber auf dem ersten hab ich noch golden axe auf Diskette gezockt. 
Zocken ging noch vorm lesen los


----------



## L0calHorst (15. Juli 2015)

Das war ein 286er und 50 MB Platte.


----------



## Z3Rlot (15. Juli 2015)

386 dx 40 mit CoProzessor  2x60 MB Platten doublespeed cd Laufwerk nachgerüstet,soundkarte nachgerüstet,
war relativ schnell damals da Sa mancher 486 alt gegen aus.


----------



## rabe08 (15. Juli 2015)

Mein erster PC - nicht erster Computer! - war ein Komplettsystem vom Mediamarkt. Der einzige PC, den ich jemals als Komplettsystem gekauft habe. Soweit ich mich an die Details erinnere:

- AMD 386DX40
- 2 MB RAM
- Trident 8900 512kB GraKa 
- 105 MB HDD
- 3,5" FDD
- 5,25" FDD
- 16bit ISA Multi-IO Card mit 2x seriell, 1x parallel, 1x HDD, 1x FDD (sowohl an das HDD als auch an das FDD Kabel gingen jeweils 2 Laufwerke)
- Noname Tastatur
- A4 Maus
- Dos 5.x (da bin ich mir nicht mehr ganz sicher)
- Win 3.1 (da bin ich mir sicher, 3.11 for workgroups kam später)
- 14" Noname CRT

und das ganz für 2.000 Mark (DM, nicht Euro)

Relativ kurzfristig hatte ich das Ding auf 4MB RAM aufgerüstet. Etwas später kam für die Trident eine Tseng ET4000 mit 1MB. Und dann irgendwann ein mathematischer Co-Prozessor. Dafür hatten 386er Boards extra einen Sockel. Erst mit dem 486 ist er in die CPU gewandert.


----------



## PCGHGS (15. Juli 2015)

Mediamarkt-PC 2001

Pentium IV mit 1,8 GHz
ATI Radeon 7200 32 MB
256 MB DDR1 RAM
WD 40 GB HDD 3,5"
CD Brenner, DVD & Disketten Laufwerk
15" CRT
Tintenstrahldrucker von HP
OEM Tastatur & Maus


----------



## iReckyy (15. Juli 2015)

Mediamarkt-PC 2009

~400€

Pentium E5400 2x2,7GHz
3GB DDR2 667MHz
nForce 7050 Chipsatz
1TB HDD
DVD-Laufwerk
Card-Reader
Nvidia GT430 1GB


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Juli 2015)

Das sind mal richtige Schätze  wenn ich mir die Festplattengrösse so anschaue dann hatte ich mit 3GB noch Glück gehabt, war aber nur Windows 98 drauf.


----------



## AMDvsNVIDIA (16. Juli 2015)

Pentium 1
Irgend ein Bord 
Voodo Benchi
32Mb RAM 
CRT Monitor

Den hatte mein Vater zusammen gezimmert.
Hatte mich gefreut das bei nen Spiel sich das Bild alle 5min bewegt hatte... &#55357;&#56849;


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2015)

AMDvsNVIDIA schrieb:


> Pentium 1
> Irgend ein Bord
> Voodo Benchi
> 32Mb RAM
> ...



Windows 95? Eine Voodoo


----------



## TheJudge (16. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich den C64 und nen kleinen Ausflug ins Apple-Universum mal außer acht lasse wäre mein erster echter eigener PC ein Fertig-PC von Lifetec (Der zweite Aldi-PC) ..glaube 1998 

Pentium 2 mit 266Mhz und MMX
Intel AL440LX Board
32MB RAM
4MB S3 Virge PCI Grafikkarte
4,3GB IDE Festplatte
16bit Soundkarte
24x CD-Rom
WIN95

mit ner 15" Röhre

Als kleine Anekdote.. als ich Half-Life gekauft hatte lief der PC immer noch in der Grundkonfiguration ... das eh schon lange Intro zog sich unermesslich hin (gefühlt 1-2FPS ) und führte zu den ersten Upgrades ..unter anderem zu einer Voodoo 3 3000 AGP


----------



## Smooth-Appeal (16. Juli 2015)

286er und 368 dann aber an die genauen specs kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Bis zu den 468ern haben meine Eltern die gekauft. 

Mein erster richtiger eigener PC war ein Pentium 75 mit 16 MB Ram und einer S3 Grafikkarte.

Später dann ein Pentium 2 400 mit Riva TNT und 2xVoodoo 2 SLi Grafikkarten für 1024x768 bei Ultra Hohen Einstellungen - yeah Baby das ging ab damals ein ultrageiles System. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt fing die 3D Grafik erst an so richtig gut zu werden   Multiplayer gabs damals fast ausschließlich über LAN oder COM 1 Direktverbindung hahaha. Was für Zeiten


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (16. Juli 2015)

Intel 486 DX2 66 MHz
4 MB RAM
420 MB Festplatte
Windows 3.1


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. Juli 2015)

C64 und dann:

286 mit 12Mhz (auf Wunsch auch nur 6Mhz)
Irgendne Grafikkarte mit 256 kb und 54 Mhz
20 Mb Festplatte
5,25" Fdd
3,5" Fdd
15" Monitor

Müsste so 1989/1990 gewesen sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Hat mir mein Vater geschenkt, weil er sich einen neuen Rechner gekauft hatte und bei dem Ding Probleme mit einem Virus namens "Tequila" hatte.
Gut für mich 

Erste Aufrüstung war dann später eine Soundkarte.

Das waren Zeiten. Wing Commander, Wolfenstein, Crime Wave...


----------



## mgiceman311 (16. Juli 2015)

286 mit 25MHz
2MB Ram 
40MB FP
Windows 3.1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juli 2015)

War ja ein Spätentwickler:
PII 233
Ati Mach 64 3D Charger 2MB + Vodoo I 4MB
64MB RAM
4GB IBM Festplatte
Bigtower ala Briefkasten der Post AG
24X  CD ROM
Board war ein  Gigabyte BX Modell


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> War ja ein Spätentwickler:
> PII 233
> Ati Mach 64 3D Charger 2MB + Vodoo I 4MB
> 64MB RAM
> ...



War dein Tower sogar in Gelb?


----------



## Quat (16. Juli 2015)

Vater stand irgendwann vor der Tür, ich soll was aus seinem Auto holen. AMD K6 auf einem Biostar und eine S3 Grafik. Alles in einem Noname Miditower.
Das Erste was ich gemacht hab, aufschrauben reinschauen.
Na da hat er ja was angeschleppt! Ich hab Pleuel und Kanäle poliert und der bringt sonn' Quatsch an!
Dumm nur, ich hatte keinen Monitor und gerade erst alles Geld in ein altes Auto gepumpt.
Erst 2 Wochen später führten billig 14"er, Dell Tastatur und 'ne Logitech in eine neue Welt.
Den K6 halte ich immernoch in Ehren.


----------



## Cr4ft (16. Juli 2015)

Sekunde  Ich laufe morgen früh mal in den keller und schaue nach. Das hab ich nicht mehr so genau im Kopf


----------



## Quat (16. Juli 2015)

So, jetzt ist Morgen Früh! Hoch mit dir!
Ok Morgen ist nach dem Aufstehen.


----------



## Leob12 (16. Juli 2015)

Irgendein Pentium und dazu fette 128 MB Ram^^ 
Mehr weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## fushigi01 (16. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte als erstes einen Commodore C64, zählt das als erster PC?! 

Der steht sogar noch im Keller und glaub vorletztes Jahr war es, da hab ich ihn mal wieder zusammengebaut, und er lief sogar noch. Das nenn ich mal unverwüstliche Technik


----------



## joneskey98 (16. Juli 2015)

Also mein eigener war ein Pentium 4 3,06GHz mit 2Gb DDR Ram, 160GB HDD und einer Radeon 3650 mit 512MB. Das ganze auf einem Asus Brett und in ein Maxdata Gehäuse verpackt. 

Nach dem Tod von Board und CPU ist aus dem Mainboard eine Uhr geworden, und der P4 hängt am Schlüssel

Die Radeon 3650 lebt noch, ebenso der Ram und das Netzteil.

Das waren zeiten damals, mit Windows XP


----------



## Iconoclast (16. Juli 2015)

Ui, guter Frage. Ich weiß nur noch, dass mein erster Rechner mit Windows 3.11 lief. Da gab's noch diese geilen Turboknöpfe.  Von 33 MHz auf brachiale 66 MHz per Knopfdruck. Grafikchip weiß ich nicht und Ram auch nicht. Dafür war mein Interesse damals nicht da. Es waren aber geile Zeiten mit Captain Comic, Star Mines, Jill Of The Jungle und wie das alles hieß.


----------



## T-Drive (16. Juli 2015)

Intel 486 DX2 66 MHz
4 MB RAM
500 MB Festplatte
DOS 6.2 / Windows 3.11
Cyrix Grafikkarte (hieß glaub ich so)
Soundblaster

Hach, die Pixelgrafik 640x480 auf 15", da hatten die Games Atmosphäre ...


----------



## thunderofhate (16. Juli 2015)

Mein erster, den ausschließlich ich nutzte, kam erst spät.
War n E6850 mit 4GB und einer 8800 Ultra.

In den frühen 90ern wurd n 286er mit 20 MHz genutzt.


----------



## XT1024 (16. Juli 2015)

1998
Celeron 266 
32 MB EDO RAM
MB: http://www.funkygoods.com/mb/m717/m717_01.jpg
- mit SiS 6326 4MB VGA 
Samsung VA34324A 4,3 GB HDD - das Teil war laut!
32x LiteOn CD
FDD war schon damals zu 99% überflüssig und nur für die boot Diskette verwendet
immerhin ein 17" CRT

Wenige Wochen später kam tatsächlich eine RTL8029 Netzwerkkarte rein, noch etwas später durch 8139 ersetzt.
Und wir hatten mit der 8029, warum auch immer, BNC verwendet obwohl auch RJ45 drauf war. 

Für AoE  und GTA hat das Ding aber gereicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2015)

XT1024 schrieb:


> 1998
> 
> MB: http://www.funkygoods.com/mb/m717/m717_01.jpg
> .



Ist der Chip unten Rechts ohne Kühler die CPU??


----------



## longtom (16. Juli 2015)

Intel 486 DX4 100 MHz
4 MB RAM
420 MB Festplatte
Spea V7 Mirage 2MB Grafikkarte 
Soundblaster 
Und dazu ne 14" Röhre von Belinea 

Hab auf dem Ding North vs. South und Comanche rauf und runter Gespielt


----------



## XT1024 (16. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist der Chip unten Rechts ohne Kühler die CPU??


Southbridge, CPU war Slot 1 ganz oben https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Slot1_y_Celeron.jpg
---
Links AT und ATX Netzteil-Anschlüsse, EDO und SD-RAM, DIN-Tastatur und - natürlich zu der Zeit ungenutzt - USB!  Das muss wohl die Übergangszeit gewesen sein.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Juli 2015)

Pentium IV mit 2,8 GHz, 2 GB RAM und Windows Vista. Graka weiß ich nicht mehr.
Dazu ein genialer Belinea Monitor mit 1280x1024 Pixel Auflösung 
War der frühere Rechner vom Vater.

Gibt es eigentlich die Firma Belinea heute noch bzw. was ist aus denen geworden?


----------



## joneskey98 (17. Juli 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die Firma Belinea heute noch bzw. was ist aus denen geworden?



Gute Frage... 

Meinen ersten Bildschirm benutz ich heute immernoch als Zweitmonitor. Ein schönes Fujitsu Scaleoview 19" TFT. Bin immernoch von den scharfen Farben beeindruckt
Super gerät... Ich weis nur nicht, ob der aus der selben Zeit, wie mein alter PC stammt. Ich bekam das Zeug erst vor ein paar Jahren als Bastelrechner für die Werkstatt. Nach einem verunglücken Biosflash von der Mainboardsoftware CD war der PC leider hinüber. 

Die alte IDE Festplatte läuft heute noch als Aufnahme und Müllplatte in meinem aktuellen. 75MB/s im Lesen und schreiben ist echt noch gut für die alte HDD. 

Leider war es die WD Blue aus meinem P4 PC laustärkemäßige gewohnt, von einem Pentium4Boxed-Kühler übertönt zu werden.  
Aber die geht ja zum Glück in den Energiesparmodus und lärmt erst dann, wenn ich sie brauche. 

Der erste FamilienPC , den ich benutzt hab, war soweit sich mein Vater erinnern kann der erste Aldi-PC. Nahezu alle in unserer Nachbarschaft haben den damals gekauft. Sogar Prügeleien um die letzten Exemplare gab es im Supermarkt. Mit einem Hechtsprung habe er den vorletzten ergattert 
Das waren noch Zeiten damals


----------



## Shizophrenic (17. Juli 2015)

Commodore 64 im Alter von 6 Jahren geschenkt bekommen. 
Mit einem 5, 25 Diskettenlaufwerk und 2 Joysticks  und einem Haufen spieledisketten....  Darunter sowas wie turican oder der Preis ist heiß


----------



## Dremor (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte da etwas ausgefallenes, ein Siemens-Nixdorf. Verbaute Hardware ? Keine Ahnung. 
Der zugehörige Monitor war sogar Orange/Schwarz. 
Das einzige Spiel das es da gab war ein PAC-Man Klon.

Der erste PC der den Namen verdiente war der 2te Aldi-PC. 
Aber auch da keine Ahnung was verbaut war. 
Auf jedenfall noch n Prozessor im Slot Design.


----------



## dertyp (17. Juli 2015)

AMD K6 300
32mb ram
ATI rage pro
8 gb festplatte

da kam später noch ne 20gb western digital platte rein +128mb ram und ne gf 2 mx400 und der k6 wurde auf 333 mhz übertaktet
das teil war echt langsam ! xD


----------



## TheJudge (17. Juli 2015)

Dremor schrieb:


> ...Der erste PC der den Namen verdiente war der 2te Aldi-PC.
> Aber auch da keine Ahnung was verbaut war.
> Auf jedenfall noch n Prozessor im Slot Design.



siehe meinen Post ganz oben auf Seite 2


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (20. Juli 2015)

Meiner hatte nen Core2Duo mit 3,2 GHZ, ne 180GB HDD, 3 GB Ram, ne 8600 GT und Vista Ultimate....als Perepherie nen alten Flachbild mit 19 Zoll....ne sau teure unnötige Microsoft Tastatur Maus Kombi....und.....nicht mal Lautsprecher Interner Sound war durchgeschmort daher nachher ne Soundkarte und nen 2.1 Boxensystem für 20 Euro besorgt welches Heute noch super läuft....(gekauft).......
Selbst zusammengestellt 2007 mit neuer CPU 2011(als ich ihn bekommen habe....)(Bin mittlerweile 14(fast 15) und habe meinen PC mit 11 bekommen weil ich nen extremer Technik Freak bin und zu dem Zeitpunkt auch schon war und es meinen Vater angepisst hatte dass ich immer im Wohnzimmer gesitzt habe und am PC war.....er hatte nen Notebook also hat er ihn mir geschenkt.....)


----------



## HenryChinaski (23. Juli 2015)

Mein erster eigener (IBM kompatibler) PC war ein Pentium 1 166 MHz, S3 Virge 4 MB, 8 MB Arbeitsspeicher und 2 GB Festplatte. War ein fertig PC aus einem Laden, die sie damals selbst zusammen gebastelt haben. Den gibt's schon lange nicht mehr. Den PC allerdings schon (leicht verändert). 

Gruß,
Henry


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Juli 2015)

Media-Markt-PC Anno 2000:

Pentium 3 800 Mhz
GeForce 2 MX
192 MB RAM
20 GB HDD


----------



## der_yappi (25. Juli 2015)

Erster PC... Müsste so 1996 gewesen sein

War ein Fertig-PC von Schadt mit


Pentium 133MHz
16MB RAM
1200MB Festplatte
ner 2MB PCI Grafikkarte (weiß nicht mehr von welchem Hersteller)
ner ISA-Soundkarte (SB16 Kompatibel)
8xCD Rom
und ein 15" CRT von AOC
dazu noch ein Win95 als BS


----------



## Dxr2k5 (26. Juli 2015)

PII @ 300 MHz
Rest ka mehr 64mb RAM !?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (26. Juli 2015)

Zuerst war da ein Commodore C64 mit Floppy Laufwerk und Datasette.

Der erste richtige PC war ein Fix & Fertig PC von Fujitsu Siemens.
Glaub das war in 1997 - vorher war kein Bedarf da.

CPU: AMD K6 @ 166Mhz
RAM: 16 MB EDO RAM (Haben wir damals auf 32 MB aufgerüstet wenn ich mich recht erinnere)
HDD: 2,1 GB
GPU: ATi Fury 3D Rage mit 16 MB Speicher
GPU: Miro Highscore 3D² (VooDoo 2) mit 12 MB ("Sli Betrieb")
ODD: CD ROM
ODD: CD Brenner

Zusätzlich war noch eine Soundkarte verbaut.
Später kam eine Modemkarte dazu, welche dann etwas später durch eine ISDN Karte verbaut wurde.
Die Hersteller und Modelle weiß ich nicht mehr.

Als Monitor kam ein 15" von Fujitsu Siems zum Einsatz.

Alleine für die Voodoo 2 habe ich damals mein halbes Lehrlingsgehalt auf den Tisch gehauen.
Glaub irgendwas mit 300 oder 400 Mark.


----------



## ARCdefender (13. August 2015)

Mein erster PC war ein IBM Model 5160 mit einer 10 MB Festplatte, die unendlich lange brauchte bis sie auf touren war.
Hatte diesen Rechner so gegen 1987 gebraucht gekauft.
Irgendwann ist der dann mal kaputt gegangen und daraus ist dann mein erster Casemod geworden  Ich habe dann in das Gehäuse einen Amiga 500 verbaut, aus dem Original Amiga Gehäuse hab ich dann das Tastaturgehäuse gesägt  
War das ne geile Zeit  
Vom Amiga bin ich dann damals auf den 486 DX2 umgestiegen und von dann an halt dann immer weiter bis Heute


----------



## Seabound (13. August 2015)

386 AMD mit 40Mhz.


----------



## hardwaerevreag (14. August 2015)

Mein erster eigener?

AthlonXP, 256MB RAM, 60Gb HDD, WinXP, nach der Jahrtausendwende.


----------



## kelevra (23. August 2015)

Mein erster eigener kam 1998.

Pentium II MMX 300
64 MB RAM (wurden später auf wahnsinnige 128 MB erweitert)
MSI MS-6147 Mainboard
STB Systems Velocity 128 AGP Karte mit nvidia Riva 128 Chip mit 4 MB Speicher
Hercules Stingary 128/3G Voodoo 2 mit 8 MB Speicher
Festplatte war damals eine 4,3 GB die mittlerweile defekt ist.

Woher ich die ganzen Daten noch weiß?
Die Kiste stand im Keller und wurde in den letzten Wochen wieder flott gemacht, samt Windows 98 SE und einer "neuen" 20 GB Festplatte.


----------



## the_leon (24. August 2015)

meinen ersten pc hab ich noch... 
4690K
Maximus VII Ranger
1tb hdd
256gb mx100
gigabyte gtx 660ti (wird getauscht)
man kann noch zocken damit


----------



## Fabio_OC (25. August 2015)

Das war Jahre her... meine Schwester hat mir einen PC geschenkt und da habe ich jedesmal FSX gespielt  und jede paar minuten gecrasht weil er so schlecht war 

Mein erster richtiger PC war einer mit Phenom II X6 1055t  und ner GTX 260


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. August 2015)

Mein erster schimpfte sich damals T-Bird und war ein 386SX/25 Mhz. Die anderen Daten kenne ich leider nicht mehr ist schon zulange her


----------



## JoM79 (25. August 2015)

Müsste ein Cyrix 100+ mit ner 2MB Grafikkarte gewesen sein.
Aber für den Grafikkracher Earth 2140 gabs dann nen Pentium MMX 133MHz und ne 4MB Grafikkarte.
Glaube der hatte 256MB RAM, könnten auch 128MB gewesen sein.
Ist aber auch lange her.


----------



## sycron17 (25. August 2015)

Uuf mein erster war ein Fujitsu Siemens der ich aufgestockt hab dann auf Amd 64 5200+ und 2x2GB Ram mit dann noch mit ne Nvidia 7950Gx2 der ging ab uiui


----------



## RyzA (26. August 2015)

AMD k6-2 350Mhz
Epox Board
Ich glaube 128MB Ram
Voodoo Banshee 16Mb
8,4 Gb HDD
Soundblaster PCI 64

Gehäuse und NT weiß ich nicht mehr.


Edit: Mein erster Rechner überhaupt war ein C-64. Aber ist ja kein Pc.


----------



## ein_schelm (26. August 2015)

Puh weiß ich garnimmer

Mein erster eigener PC war ein:
Pentium II mit 256MB RAM und 800 MB Speicher - das ist tatsächlich ein Eigenbau gewesen. Ja ja zu der zeit ging ich auch noch mit nem 56k Modem ins Netz mit minutengenauer Abrechnung 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aV8DEJ8ydJQ

Gearbeitet hab ich aber schon auf ältere Möhren. Mein erster Schleptop war schwarz/weiß und arbeite noch mit Windows 3.11


----------

